# Frog in my throat!!



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I saw my doctor this morning, he said he doesnt think i need a thyroid scan because i havent got neck swelling and he can't 'feel' anything unusual..... even though i'm having trouble swollowing. Should i get a second opinion?? Or wait a while see if it gets better?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How long have you had trouble swallowing? If it's been a while, I'd probably get a second opinion or push a little harder with this doctor. The fact that you're feeling it on the inside tells me that it's pushing "inward," and that may explain why he's not feeling anything on the outside.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Only a few days ago, well thats when i noticed, but with this massive brain fog and stress it could've been longer. If im still having trouble on Monday i will go back, Thank u


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

It took me 8 months to get someone to feel it on the outside too. I would push it mouthy83. I am going for my second ultrasound and I wonder if mine is growing inwardly as well.

Good luck.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank u sleepylady, i'll go drs on monday with my arm length list of problems... no wonder im always exhausted, back and for!!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been dealing with this for a year and a half and can't get diagnosed.

I go Monday to get a 2nd ultrasound!

I have so many symptoms it's scary, but blood tests too normal for doctors. I have nodules but it's easier to believe the feeling in neck comes from acid reflux.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Acid reflux?? does that burn the throat?

Are they giving u more tests for ur symptoms?? Surely they should keep looking rather than just 'oh well, bloods normal, nothing wrong with u' i get that ALL the time!
I wish i could find a specialist over here... i wouldnt even know where to begin to look :/


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Where are you "over here"?

I have been tested for Lyme, RA, Erlichia, Mercury and Lead poisoning. They just keep telling me can't be thyroid because test are normal. I have been to GP, gyn, endo, DO, and now ENT.

It is crazy.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

'Over here' in Wales, UK.

Wow that really is ALOT of testing...


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Really wish they would just give me a thyroid diagnosis. That is what I really believe it is.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Update:

I went for a second opinion and was sent for bloods. Was told that if something was up he would sort ultrasound.

Well bloods were fine (have requested full report) so im dreading the doc saying 'no' to ultrasound.

Im now starting to worry as i am struggling even more to swallow, my neck feels tight (as if theres a burp stuck) and like ive got something around my neck. Also when i do swallow, its crackling/fizzing and my ears also pop and then crackle.

Doc will not want to see me again about this, what else can i do? Im in UK so its NHS and not private docs. Shall i just keep seeing diff doctors untill 1 agrees??


----------



## Domino100 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think you should see if they'll take a biopsy of whatever the mass is in your throat.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> I saw my doctor this morning, he said he doesnt think i need a thyroid scan because i havent got neck swelling and he can't 'feel' anything unusual..... even though i'm having trouble swollowing. Should i get a second opinion?? Or wait a while see if it gets better?


All the more reason to get one. The thyroid could be growing inward and/or substernally.

It will take the path of least resistance.

Definitely get a second opinon and press for that ultra-sound.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Havent been on for a while but just to update....

A few weeks ago i started to struggle to breathe and swallow so went to the emergancy docs where they sent me to see an ENT at the emergancy room. Did a camera down my throat couldnt see ANYTHING. So took a 'guess' thats it was silent acid reflux and ive been on Zantac ever since. Tablets are NOT working. It still feels like something is stuck and i still cant lay on my back without feelink like my throat is being crushed.

I refuse to go back to my doctor as he rufuses to listen to more than 1 thing at a time, he wont even give me my blood reports, so im currently changing surgerys. this takes up to 8 weeks!!

I have an app at the ENT in sept to review this silent acid reflux, hopefully there they will do some sort of scan. Ive kinda given up on getting someone to listen, this is taking every last bit of energy away from me! Feel like its all in my head!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Havent been on for a while but just to update....
> 
> A few weeks ago i started to struggle to breathe and swallow so went to the emergancy docs where they sent me to see an ENT at the emergancy room. Did a camera down my throat couldnt see ANYTHING. So took a 'guess' thats it was silent acid reflux and ive been on Zantac ever since. Tablets are NOT working. It still feels like something is stuck and i still cant lay on my back without feelink like my throat is being crushed.
> 
> ...


Glad you are seeing an ENT. Start screaming cancer of the thyroid! You might get someone's attention that way.

And from what I understand of the UK, you might have to start submitting paper work.


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, sounds really familiar. You could have a non palpable nodule in your thyroid. Mine is >1.5cm but deep in the right midpole, non palpable, but my right thyroid an isthmus are noticeably enlarged. Insist on getting an ultrasound. Your symptoms sound similar to mine. When you turn your head and swallow, do you feel/hear like a popping?


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

ye every time i swallow i hear a fizzing and popping. My ears also pop ALOT! I've noticed my glands in my throat are very swollen lately to, i havent got a sore throat but my neck is very achy, not sure if thats just a viral thing or to do with thyroid issues?

Back last sept when i was first diagnosed with hashis i had a HUGE goiter, but i didnt have any issues swollowing etc. A month or so of levothyroxine and the goiter disapeared.

Just waiting for the ENT now and really gunna push for a scan, i will bring out the big fat tears if i have to!!

Thanks every1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> ye every time i swallow i hear a fizzing and popping. My ears also pop ALOT! I've noticed my glands in my throat are very swollen lately to, i havent got a sore throat but my neck is very achy, not sure if thats just a viral thing or to do with thyroid issues?
> 
> Back last sept when i was first diagnosed with hashis i had a HUGE goiter, but i didnt have any issues swollowing etc. A month or so of levothyroxine and the goiter disapeared.
> 
> ...


Bless your heart! I know we all wish we could march across the Big Pond and set things to rights for you!!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Update...

Saw the ENT this a.m and told him full symptoms:
Lump in throat
Fizzing/popping sound in throat
Ears popping when i swallow
difficulty swallowing 
Swollen glands
Constant ringing in my ears etc etc.

He did another camera (up nose down throat) and still nothing. He has changed my medication to Lansoprazole 30g just in case it is silent acid reflux (other med was doing nothing to help) but said it could also be arthritus of the throat (i have palindromic arthritus, but specialist thinks it may now be lupus)... any one heard of this???? I'll do some research on that 1. 
He has ordered some x-rays and ill see him after that now, not sure how long the wait will be.

Well im a bit happier that things are moving forward, dont feel so stuck in the mud now. Just thought id let u lovely people know


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Update...
> 
> Saw the ENT this a.m and told him full symptoms:
> Lump in throat
> ...


Sob, sob, sob!:sad0049: Why in the world won't they give you an ultra-sound?


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi Mouthy,

I would get a second opinion...or as Octavia said push your Doctor. My doctor could not feel anything (neither could the endo) she ordered ultrasound and I had a nodule on left lower lobe...When biopsy was done it was U.S. guided. I was hoarse at times and had strange feelings on left side - occassional neck pain...went to the Dentist twice telling him I thought there was something wrong with a crown (there wasn't)...even had left ear pain. You know your body better than any one! Hang in there! God bless!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Aw, mouthy, hang in there! It seems like nothing ever moves quickly when it comes to thyroid problems, but at least you have some forward progress.

You are in the UK, right? I'm not familiar with how healthcare works over there, but can you not request an ultrasound of your thyroid? Sticking a camera down your throat won't always show thyroid problems since it's outside your throat.

I'm sending prayers and good thoughts your way! :hugs:


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> Sob, sob, sob!:sad0049: Why in the world won't they give you an ultra-sound?


I really dont know  think the ENT is trying to rule other stuff out first? Doesnt make sence to me tho, surely if someone with thyroid problems is having trouble with neck/throat thats the first thing they should check rather than looking for new things?? 
To be honest im just glad they're trying to find out whats wrong, even if they are doing circles! My ENT did say that hes not checking my thyroid first because once uve got hashi's its pretty much dead..... ummm to me thats even more reason to check it!

Yes i am in the UK... unfortunately i cant just ask for a scan, well i could but dr wouldnt agree with me. I am however changing my dr surgery to one where a friend of the family is a dr and she said she will request every test we can think of which is the best news ive had in yrs!! Just got to wait to be transfered which takes up to 8 weeks... got a few more to go!

I forgot to say in my last post that when the ENT increased my medication he said i can't take it in pregnancy so i should perhaps stop trying for a while to see if this new med works. Those who have read my other posts will know i have suffered 2 miscarriages in the past 4-5 months and am still trying. The first ENT i saw put me on the low dose because of this. I am going to trust this new dr and put things on hold.. well untill ive had an xray anyway, maybe new meds are the magic i need??
glow


----------

